# Lady Trikot



## Twinkie (17. August 2010)

Hey Mädelz,

ich wollte ma fragen, ob hier generell Interesse an einem Lady-Trikot oder Radlklamotten besteht?

Man könnte ja XC (eng) aber auch die DH Version (weit) in Angriff nehmen?!

Dazu hier mal ne Umfrage. Mehrfachangaben sind natürlich möglich.


----------



## karmakiller (17. August 2010)

Ich finde die Trikots aus dem Nachbarforum http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=111#c909 ganz gelungen, bis auf diese Schmetterlinge  !
Allerdings sind mir 75/80 (inkl. Versand) für ein Trikot dann doch zu teuer - 
aber generell finde ich die Idee interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. August 2010)

Ja, wenn nicht zuviel rosa oder lila dabei ist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2010)

kommt auf Design und Preis an, ja


----------



## Twinkie (17. August 2010)

neee....muß ja nich zwingend rosa und lila rein. die teile ausm gr2 forum finde ich auch nett, aber zu teuer und dafür flashen sie nich genug!


vielleicht kann man sich ja a bissle an maloja orientieren? das scheint ja allgemein gut anzukommen?


----------



## karmakiller (17. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> neee....muß ja nich zwingend rosa und lila rein. die teile ausm gr2 forum finde ich auch nett, aber zu teuer und dafür flashen sie nich genug!


 genau ! ganz nett, aber nicht für den Preis


Twinkie schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man sich ja a bissle an maloja orientieren? das scheint ja allgemein gut anzukommen?


noch mal 
wobei ich einen "girlsridetoo"-Schriftzug schon besser finde als einen "Ladies-Only"  oder soll nichts bei dem Trikot aufs LO-Forum verweisen ?


----------



## Twinkie (17. August 2010)

puuuhhhh....da hab ich mir jetzt noch gar keine gedanken drum gemacht.
aber wünsche und anregungen sind hier herzlich willkommen. alles kann nix muß


----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

Die GR2-Trikots sind anscheinend von der Qualität her nicht umwerfend, dabei außerdem nicht günstig. Die Mädels werden aber trotzdem kaum Gewinn machen, weil die Firma, über die sie die Trikots bekommen, so hohe Preise nimmt und das bei mittelmäßigen Schnitten und Materialien. 

Aber das Design, das die GR2-Frauen hingestellt haben, finde ich ziemlich gut! 

Ich finde, es mangelt generell an bezahlbaren, schönen Trikots in anständiger Qualität. Damit meine ich (ist ja immer subjektiv):

- Max 50, eher 40 Euro
- guter Damenschnitt (+ Ärmel nicht zu kurz, so dass man gut Armlinge tragen kann)
- hochwertiges Material + RV (gern durchgehend oder zumindest bis zur Hälfte zu öffnen
- nettes, stylishes Design (schwer zu beschreiben und noch schwieriger zu erreichen, da bekanntlich subjektiv)


----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Die Mädels werden aber trotzdem kaum Gewinn machen, weil die Firma, über die sie die Trikots bekommen, so hohe Preise nimmt und das bei mittelmäßigen Schnitten und Materialien.


aus eigener erfahrung kann ich das bestätigen. Aufpreis gibt es für alles: Mehrfarbendruck, wenig Stückzahl und die Werbung fehlt. 

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach schönen Frauenklamotten und finde sie nicht in meinem Preissegment. Deshalb hab ich die Idee hier mal angepinnt. Vielleicht stellen wir ja was cooles auf die Beine?!


----------



## Nuala (21. August 2010)

wir haben jetzt 20 jerseys bedrucken lassen und die kosten jeweils insgesamt ca. 55. der druck ist tip top! haben wir hier machen lassen: http://www.acton-sports.de/


----------



## jule82008 (10. September 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Die GR2-Trikots sind anscheinend von der Qualität her nicht umwerfend, dabei außerdem nicht günstig. Die Mädels werden aber trotzdem kaum Gewinn machen, weil die Firma, über die sie die Trikots bekommen, so hohe Preise nimmt und das bei mittelmäßigen Schnitten und Materialien.
> 
> Aber das Design, das die GR2-Frauen hingestellt haben, finde ich ziemlich gut!



Hallo Mädels,

wir haben uns bei der Auswahl des Trikotherstellers eine Menge Mühe gegeben und dabei auch Wert auf eine gute Qualität und die Details gelegt (und hier bislang weder negatives Feedback bekommen noch in unseren Eigentest etwas feststellen können, das uns nicht gefallen hätte - und glaubt mir, ich bin sensibilisiert für das Thema!)! 
Wichtig waren uns ein angenehmes Material und gute Verarbeitung, wie z.B. aufwändig vernähte Nähte, die nicht gleich wieder aufgehen, den durchgehenden Reißverschluss, eine gute Passform, etc. etc. Natürlich ist es Asien-Ware, aber was ist das nicht (das gilt auch für die "großen", kommerziellen Hersteller)? Etwas anderes ist auch leider schlicht nicht zu finanzieren... und es gibt auch gar nicht soo viele Hersteller, die bereits ab 10 Teilen produzieren .... 

Apropos Finanzierung: Leider muss ich jedes einzelne Trikot aus meiner Privatkasse vorfinanzieren - mit vollem Risiko: GRT.DE ist nämlich nach wie ein privat betriebenes Netzwerk.... Von daher kann ich nur sehr geringe Mengen bestellen - was natürlich die Kosten hochtreibt. Dazu kommen das Design (ist ja auch nicht umsonst), Steuer, Verpackungskosten, etc., etc.  ... glaubt mir: wenn ich IRGENDWIE könnte, würde ich alle Teile sehr gerne günstiger anbieten - aber da gibts nur zwei Möglichkeiten: a) einen finanzkräftigen Sponsor (Freiwillige vor!) oder ihr bestellt einfach sooo viel bei uns, dass wir endlich mal Mengenrabatte kriegen ;-)
Also: Nix wie los! 

Viele Grüße
Eure Jule
www.girlsridetoo.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (10. September 2010)

Ne Sammelbestellung wäre natürlich wirklich besser!

Kannst Du mal Preise nennen, wieviel Rabatt ab wieviel Abnahme?


----------



## jule82008 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Twinkie,

ab 50 Stück / (Vor-)Bestellung könnt ich's schon rund 10 preiswerter anbieten ....
Und ab 100 Stück / Bestellung könnt ich das Trikot z.B. bei fanfiluca machen lassen - das wäre dann mal wirklich geile Qualität "100% made in Italy" ....

VG Jule


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2010)

Ok, ich würde eine DH und eine XC Version nehmen. Jeweils Größe M (Frauen-M).

Jetzt fehlen noch 48.


----------



## jule82008 (10. September 2010)

Leider sind das 50 Stück PRO Modell :-(


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2010)

Mist!

Also noch 49/49. Los Mädels!


----------



## radfee2000 (10. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, ich würde eine DH und eine XC Version nehmen. Jeweils Größe M (Frauen-M).
> Jetzt fehlen also noch 49/49. Los Mädels!


 
Also Mädels, ich finde die Teile eigentlich ganz schnuckelig , wenn sie auch am Preislimit liegen. Dafür sind sie nicht so comercial. Die passen sogar zu meinem neuen Helm...
Hätte Interesse an der XC-Version in M! Müsste auch mal meine Freundin fragen... 
also:

für XC fehlen noch 47-48/50
für DH fehlen noch 49/50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jule82008 (10. September 2010)

Also, zum "normalen" Preis von jeweils 69,- â¬ gibt es sie ja noch: 
"XC"-Kurzarmtrikot in Gr. M (nur noch zwei Ã¼brig)
FR-Trikot Kurzarm (!) in Gr. XS,  S, M, XL
siehe auch: http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=111

... auch wenn ich jetzt ein wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, weil es hier ja eigentlich gar nicht um das GRT-Trikot ursprÃ¼nglich ging.... 

DafÃ¼r mach ich euch jetzt ein spezielles Angebot: Alle, die im September bestellen und sich auf dieses Thema hier beziehen, erhalten 5â¬ Rabatt... ;-)

VG Jule


----------

